# use of free travel inUK



## eddiew (23 Jun 2016)

A family friend aged aged 67 has a free travel pass from the Dept of Social Protection. She plans to travel to the UK shortly to visit some family living in both England and Scotland. Does the Free Travel pass give her and her husband who will be travelling with her any concession within UK?


----------



## moneybox (23 Jun 2016)

It can be used for some cross border services with northern Ireland. It is not accepted in the UK. They have their own travel.passes and they won't accept foreign one.


----------



## gipimann (23 Jun 2016)

The free travel pass can only be used in Ireland and N Ireland.

More information on this page
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/204_Free-Travel.aspx


----------

